# Dreaming and Scheming for the New Season



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I can’t tell if this is a stoke thread or a thinly veiled political rant. Cowboy hat sounds cool.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah what lockdown? I got 67 days on snow last season and I'm super cautious about Covid.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I can’t tell if this is a stoke thread or a thinly veiled political rant. Cowboy hat sounds cool.


So cynical 😂


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I can’t tell if this is a stoke thread or a thinly veiled political rant. Cowboy hat sounds cool.


lol political rant?😂 Think you're projecting dude


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

…that’s Mr.Dude


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm stoked as well. Already have Steamboat and Winter Park booked for 9 days total. Spending 4 at each resort. With a travel/rest day. Looking at Mt. Bachelor late December now. 

My only question about your trip is: Why fly to Denver and do all that driving? Go to Bozeman and track down south through Salt Lake. And then fly home out of there. Multi-city flights are not more expensive.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I do have a goal of getting a sled this season. I don't know the what, but the where is all in and around my area, plus Sicamous, Revy, endless other nearby options. Work is just such a wild card for me these days but I guess we'll see.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm looking forward to being a local at some smaller resorts. I'm over by Monarch and Wolf Creek now. Having spent my the last fifteen or so years riding all over Summit County, I'm excited by the prospect of less crowded resorts. I love riding at Loveland, and I'm hoping to find similar mom and pop vibes at Monarch. Anyone have experience there?

I've been saying it for awhile, but I really want to check out pow surfing this season.


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

phillyphan said:


> I'm stoked as well. Already have Steamboat and Winter Park booked for 9 days total. Spending 4 at each resort. With a travel/rest day. Looking at Mt. Bachelor late December now.
> 
> My only question about your trip is: Why fly to Denver and do all that driving? Go to Bozeman and track down south through Salt Lake. And then fly home out of there. Multi-city flights are not more expensive.


Some buddies and I did 4 days at Steamboat last year. Unfortunately, we were there right before a massive storm hit the area. It wasn't all bad though as we got 30-40 inches in Jackson a few days before that.

As for flights I hadn't thought about Bozeman but I'll make a note for sure. The logistics are still being worked out. The plan was to drive out with my pal that lives in Boulder. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I'm looking forward to being a local at some smaller resorts. I'm over by Monarch and Wolf Creek now. Having spent my the last fifteen or so years riding all over Summit County, I'm excited by the prospect of less crowded resorts. I love riding at Loveland, and I'm hoping to find similar mom and pop vibes at Monarch. Anyone have experience there?
> 
> I've been saying it for awhile, but I really want to check out pow surfing this season.


Loveland is such an underrated resort! Plus all of the hipsters head straight to Arapahoe Basin. No slander on AB but that was a common theme from the 5 years I lived in Colorado.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> I've been saying it for awhile, but I really want to check out pow surfing this season.


Do it! Given the choice I'd rather do that every time, hopefully the snow cooperates better this year! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

freshy said:


> I do have a goal of getting a sled this season. I don't know the what, but the where is all in and around my area, plus Sicamous, Revy, endless other nearby options. Work is just such a wild card for me these days but I guess we'll see.


Id friggen love to get a sled too, similar location but all the avvy deaths that start showing up as soon as the season starts keeps spooking me.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Mike256 said:


> Id friggen love to get a sled too, similar location but all the avvy deaths that start showing up as soon as the season starts keeps spooking me.


Definitely will


Mike256 said:


> Id friggen love to get a sled too, similar location but all the avvy deaths that start showing up as soon as the season starts keeps spooking me.


You know Ive been saying the same thing for years. I'll ease into it and definitely start a long journey into avy preparedness.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I am always “dreaming and scheming” for the new season. 

Especially with these wildfires and smoky air on the West Coast US, winter cannot get here sooner.

In the meantime, I will stay on point with my offseason training routine to get ready for this coming shred season.


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

mjayvee said:


> I am always “dreaming and scheming” for the new season.
> 
> Especially with these wildfires and smoky air on the West Coast US, winter cannot get here sooner.


It's chaos every year. This is a pic from last fall in Mountain View, California. That ain't fog in the sky... it was raining ash for a week.


----------



## bob2356 (Jul 13, 2012)

WigMar said:


> I'm looking forward to being a local at some smaller resorts. I'm over by Monarch and Wolf Creek now. Having spent my the last fifteen or so years riding all over Summit County, I'm excited by the prospect of less crowded resorts. I love riding at Loveland, and I'm hoping to find similar mom and pop vibes at Monarch. Anyone have experience there?
> 
> I've been saying it for awhile, but I really want to check out pow surfing this season.


I've done monarch and wolf creek a number of times over the years. Great resorts. Monarch used to run a back country cat operation that was super cool. Heli skiing at 1/10 the cost. Don't know if it's still around. Both are very laid back and low key. Being so far out of the way keeps crowds to pretty much nothing. First time I went to wolf creek was so long ago they were still running the Tbar up the face. That was actually challenging. The only possible down side is neither have the big vertical of summit country resorts. 

Disclaimer, looking back I haven't been in almost 15 years so it could have changed but I doubt it.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Having a summer sport (mountain biking) really takes the edge off of obsessing about the upcoming snowboarding season. But the itch is still there, and by the time the season arrives, you're really ready to switch over.

I don't see myself accumulating a whole lot of gear this year. Rather, I'm going to try to put what I have through their paces. This year will be about consolidating the skill set, and working on definite improvements in certain areas. Speaking of which, I hope they build the terrain parks this year in Whistler.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Having a summer sport (mountain biking) really takes the edge off of obsessing about the upcoming snowboarding season. But the itch is still there, and by the time the season arrives, you're really ready to switch over.
> 
> I don't see myself accumulating a whole lot of gear this year. Rather, I'm going to try to put what I have through their paces. This year will be about consolidating the skill set, and working on definite improvements in certain areas. Speaking of which, I hope they build the terrain parks this year in Whistler.


So true about the itch. Although I'm usually ready for summer near the end of winter, and likewise I'm over summer and ready for winter now. But it's always such a good relieving feeling, like being reunited with an old friend when you strap that board on for the first time in a season.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

drblast said:


> Yeah what lockdown? I got 67 days on snow last season and I'm super cautious about Covid.


Dude, I so envy you...


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Gladed said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> It's been a hot, slow, and uneventful summer here in Boise. With Covid slowly backing down and a new season of winter ahead, I was wondering if anyone had any trips planned or were eyeing a new sled for their quiver.
> 
> ...


Idaho sucks. This guy would much prefer to live in SLC or Denver! Just ask him. He will tell you.


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

powderjunkie said:


> Idaho sucks. This guy would much prefer to live in SLC or Denver! Just ask him. He will tell you.


Tbf, I've lived in SLC and Boulder as well


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Gladed said:


> Tbf, I've lived in SLC and Boulder as well


And you much preferred living there right?? RIGHT??!!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

WigMar said:


> I'm looking forward to being a local at some smaller resorts. I'm over by Monarch and Wolf Creek now. Having spent my the last fifteen or so years riding all over Summit County, I'm excited by the prospect of less crowded resorts. I love riding at Loveland, and I'm hoping to find similar mom and pop vibes at Monarch. Anyone have experience there?
> 
> I've been saying it for awhile, but I really want to check out pow surfing this season.


wow, I am jealous.. used to live in Durango but stuck in Denver now. Having said that, I am not a big fan of Monarch


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Gladed said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> It's been a hot, slow, and uneventful summer here in Boise. With Covid slowly backing down and a new season of winter ahead, I was wondering if anyone had any trips planned or were eyeing a new sled for their quiver.
> 
> ...


What did you end up deciding? Curious now that the season is here.


----------



## Gladed (Aug 26, 2018)

phillyphan said:


> What did you end up deciding? Curious now that the season is here.


Just sent a trip up to Steamboat and visited Loveland on the wayback. It was your typical early season trip. It mostly consisted of drinks with the boys and hot laps. Apparently a bunch of college kids got flown in for an early Christmas... Lucky us. Spent 3 days dodging and burning while riding the 15 min Gondola ride at SB. Oh well, it was just a Hail Mary we threw to see what would happen. No harm, no foul.

Loveland on the other hand, I ended up riding with a bunch of the Denver Evo crew. It was still pretty limited but they pulled lines at the top of 6 and we got some mostly untouched runs in because of the storm that rolled in over the previous 36 hours. Overall it was a success on the cheap. Loveland looks promising if they get another decent storm and temps stay low which they should.

As of now, Big Sky to Jackson then a finish with Snowbird is on the cards in February. Also, if Mother Nature keeps blessing Tahoe that'll be a major target for me and some friends from out west.

Plus, I ended up picking up the Super DOA and I'll write a separate review for it when I get a chance.

In bare essentials, it's been a slow start to the season but I'm not giving up yet. Onto chasing more storms. I hope you all have had a wonderful start to your seasons where ever you may be.

Cheers🍻

Edit: also my local is looking sweet though I'll miss it because of the Holiday.
Gotta make compromises I guess 😭


----------

